# Insulated duct wrap like dynamatt???



## EWC88 (Aug 25, 2014)

I heard you can use insulated duct wrap as dynamatt because it's basically the same just a heck of a lot cheaper. Is this true?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

EWC88 said:


> I heard you can use insulated duct wrap as dynamatt because it's basically the same just a heck of a lot cheaper. Is this true?


Nope

Sound Deadening CLD Testing


----------



## EWC88 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool thanks for responding. I will check out that thread on the testing!


----------

